# iCloud + Time Machine



## Piksel (1 Février 2021)

Bonjour.
Mon SSD sur mon MacBook Pro vient de rendre l'âme, je viens d'en commander un autre et je me pose une question concernant la récupération de mes données:

j'ai une sauvegarde *Time Machine* qui date de 3 mois
La plupart de mes fichiers (mes documents, pas mes photos) sont sur *iCloud*, j'y accède depuis mon iPhone et mon iPad (super pratique)
Je comptais repartir de ma sauvegarde Time Machine, mais je me demande comment iCloud va gérer les versions de mes fichiers (et ceux créé dernièrement) : est-ce qu'ils vont automatiquement se télécharger et se mettre à jour sur mon Mac ?
J'espère que oui ?...


----------



## MrTom (1 Février 2021)

Hello,

Si tu as tes documents sur iCloud, le mieux serait de repartir au propre de zéro, de ne réinstaller que les applications nécessaires et d'activer iCloud pour que tes fichiers redescendent.

Pour répondre à ta question, oui, la restauration d'une sauvegarde iCloud précède l'activation d'iCloud. iCloud va comparer les dates des fichiers et mettre à jour les plus récents sur ton Mac.


----------



## Piksel (1 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Si tu as tes documents sur iCloud, le mieux serait de repartir au propre de zéro, de ne réinstaller que les applications nécessaires et d'activer iCloud pour que tes fichiers redescendent.
> 
> Pour répondre à ta question, oui, la restauration d'une sauvegarde iCloud précède l'activation d'iCloud. iCloud va comparer les dates des fichiers et mettre à jour les plus récents sur ton Mac.


Me voilà rassuré, merci !


----------



## MrTom (1 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Pour répondre à ta question, oui, la restauration d'une sauvegarde iCloud précède l'activation d'iCloud. iCloud va comparer les dates des fichiers et mettre à jour les plus récents sur ton Mac.


Bien entendu il fallait lire : "Pour répondre à ta question, oui, la restauration d'une sauvegarde _*Time Machine*_ précède l'activation d'iCloud. iCloud va comparer les dates des fichiers et mettre à jour les plus récents sur ton Mac."


----------



## Piksel (1 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Bien entendu il fallait lire : "Pour répondre à ta question, oui, la restauration d'une sauvegarde _*Time Machine*_ précède l'activation d'iCloud. iCloud va comparer les dates des fichiers et mettre à jour les plus récents sur ton Mac."


Oui je l’avais interprété comme cela hehe, merci


----------

